# 034motorsport turbo kit!



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Wonder why I havent seen this posted yet... (just found about it from their FB page)












034Motorsport said:


> we supply our own in-house tuning for our turbo kits.





034Motorsport said:


> We tune on the stock Motronic ECU, we could also supply a 034EFI standalone setup as well for anyone that wanted that, but the standard kit will be on stock ECU.





034Motorsport said:


> The kit with the Precision 5858 is capable of 600HP hardware wise but will be much less on pump gas and "stage 1", we will publish more info on the kit tuned and power output in the future, this is just a teaser.





034Motorsport said:


> our own fully v-band cast manifold, this car features a hand fabricated prototype.























034Motorsport said:


> [email protected] drove his freshly turbocharged MkV Jetta 2.5L to Wuste European Car Festival! Keep an eye out for it at the show. More details and dyno numbers to come when tuning is finalized.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Still probably way to expensive. JDL is the best kit so far and is competitively priced vs the other offerings imo. In to see numbers, and pricing.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Interested to see final results. 

That is a lot of silicon! Wonder what the reasoning is with that, if its a cost saving, heat, or other?

Also looks like a 3" maf housing??


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Interested to see final results.
> 
> That is a lot of silicon! Wonder what the reasoning is with that, if its a cost saving, heat, or other?
> 
> Also looks like a 3" maf housing??


They answered this in one of the posts on fb. Something about looking more OEM and easier/cheaper to manufacture.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Anymore updates? I haven't found any...


----------



## daslegit (Nov 6, 2011)

any updates on this?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Looks great except for the damn straw that'll hydrolock you in the Panhandle.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

It'd be cool if you could position the filter right behind the headlight and then make a heat shield for it.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Did this project just disappear?


----------

